# Assembly and Microprocessors



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2008)

Which is the best book to learn this? Hows Douglas Hall?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't know about Microprocessors but you can checkout the free Art of Assembly book for Assembly Language Programming here: *webster.cs.ucr.edu/AoA/


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 8, 2008)

Douglas Hall IS GOOD enough for passing the exam. u dont require to make notes wen u have this book. everything is given precisely in a brief. For the programming part dont go for tution. Just practice on ur own. I did everything on my own n got the outputs in practicals. Those mine who wen for tution didnt get the output.

there is no need to study much advanced in this subject. that book is sufficient

by the  way! which sem r u in???


----------



## Pathik (Aug 8, 2008)

5th sem now. Thanks both of you.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 8, 2008)

Ramesh Gaonkar for 8085, Ray and Bhurchandi for 8086 + 8051

Art of Assembly for x86


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 8, 2008)

Aaarrghhh.... looks like everyone is suffering from 8085 decease....


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 8, 2008)

For 8086:

Hall is good, but lengthy. 

A.K.Ray is pretty good, That's what I used to read...nice and precise!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> Aaarrghhh.... looks like everyone is suffering from 8085 decease....


Why would people suffer from 8085's decease? Its a good thing ain't it?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 9, 2008)

^^  Well... as long as it works... it is a good thing... I have seen the same code behaving different on different kits (which all are in perfectly good condition according to teachers)... PLUS, go and ask on #electronics on freenode.net you will know...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 9, 2008)

The Art of Assembly Language (No Starch) or Write Great Code(Vol 1 + 2) although u can read all 3


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 9, 2008)

Well i had this subject in my 4th Sem and now I'm in my 7thSem. I had suppli in it so had to give its paper last sem. Hoping to clear it. I had R.S Gaonkar for 8085 and Gibson for 8086. B.Ram a compendium of both. BTW Gibson has whole 8086 Instruction set printed at the back.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> ^^  Well... as long as it works... it is a good thing... I have seen the same code behaving different on different kits (which all are in perfectly good condition according to teachers)... PLUS, go and ask on #electronics on freenode.net you will know...


Eh, did you mean disease or decease? 8085 is obsolete stuff, only for small hobby projects it could be useful. Its not even got a multiplying/dividing instruction man.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ True, thats why its taught at colleges  pathetic education system...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 10, 2008)

QwertyM... you decide


----------

